# Peep Show - Series 6



## Ranbay (Sep 8, 2009)

Friday 18 September. 10PM


----------



## futha (Sep 8, 2009)

At last!! Any trailers yet?


----------



## futha (Sep 8, 2009)

Thats weird, you can already pre order it

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Peep-Show-6-Complete-DVD/dp/B001O6R2U0


----------



## Ranbay (Sep 8, 2009)

most TV show are out on DVD just weeks after they finish on TV, the BBC do it also in a matter of days sometimes.

it's so people dont download it from the net.


----------



## sojourner (Sep 8, 2009)

Yayyyy!


----------



## skyscraper101 (Sep 8, 2009)

YES!

Best comedy this decade.


----------



## dodgepot (Sep 8, 2009)

peep show gives me the creeps.


----------



## DotCommunist (Sep 8, 2009)

Yes!

something to fill the void left by True Blood ending !

Now we just need Heroes and Survivors back


----------



## Ranbay (Sep 8, 2009)

in the US

Heroes S4 21/09 
The Mentalist S2 24/09
Dollhouse S2 25/09
Dexter S4 27/09
Lie To Me S2 28/09


----------



## g force (Sep 8, 2009)

I really hope it doesn't get crap - is this the last series?


----------



## Psychonaut (Sep 8, 2009)

thats within a few days of new _curb_ i think


----------



## HobgoblinMan (Sep 8, 2009)

g force said:


> I really hope it doesn't get crap - is this the last series?



No, I read a Series 7 has been commissioned.


----------



## sim667 (Sep 8, 2009)

thank god i got a recorder now


----------



## futha (Sep 8, 2009)

I didn't like what they did to Jeremy last season. They made him really nasty, it was a bit over the top I reckon.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Sep 8, 2009)

futha said:


> I didn't like what they did to Jeremy last season. They made him really nasty, it was a bit over the top I reckon.



But the bit where he joined a cult at the end was great


----------



## DotCommunist (Sep 8, 2009)

oh elgar


----------



## futha (Sep 8, 2009)

skyscraper101 said:


> But the bit where he joined a cult at the end was great



Yeah that was brilliant, so obviously Scientology too


----------



## futha (Sep 8, 2009)

DotCommunist said:


> oh elgar


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Sep 8, 2009)

Nice one! Hope Dobby returns...


----------



## DaRealSpoon (Sep 8, 2009)

"I've got four brown bears and a couple of foghorn leghorns"


----------



## porno thieving gypsy (Sep 8, 2009)

Can't wait - thats well cheered me up on a boring Tuesday


----------



## Belushi (Sep 8, 2009)

Yay! love Peep Show.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Sep 8, 2009)

"crunchy nut cornflakes are just frosties for wankers"


----------



## futha (Sep 8, 2009)

'i am james bond'


----------



## Divisive Cotton (Sep 8, 2009)

On one hand YES!!!! On the other has this show got anywhere to go now?

Perhaps if Sophie has a child they could have lots of fun with Mark as a Dad


----------



## DRINK? (Sep 8, 2009)

sweet..what with this and waking the dead new series I'm a happy boy


----------



## Balbi (Sep 8, 2009)

B0B2oo9 said:


> in the US
> 
> Heroes S4 21/09
> The Mentalist S2 24/09
> ...



House is back 21/09/09


----------



## Maggot (Sep 8, 2009)

Psychonaut said:


> thats within a few days of new _curb_ i think


 I hope you're right - double joy!


----------



## Psychonaut (Sep 8, 2009)

Maggot said:


> I hope you're right - double joy!



yep - sept 20th


----------



## sojourner (Sep 8, 2009)

skyscraper101 said:


> "crunchy nut cornflakes are just frosties for wankers"


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Sep 8, 2009)

"This crack is a bit moorish."


----------



## cliche guevara (Sep 8, 2009)

B0B2oo9 said:


> most TV show are out on DVD just weeks after they finish on TV, the BBC do it also in a matter of days sometimes.
> 
> it's so people dont download it from the net.



Do they give them out free then? Cos I'm perfectly aware that I can pop to HMV and buy most films and TV series, but I choose to download them illegally because I'm a tight fisted cunt, not because of the lack of availability.


----------



## blairsh (Sep 8, 2009)

If it its true i'll tell everyone i believe in crystal skulls!


----------



## Ranbay (Sep 8, 2009)

No


----------



## futha (Sep 8, 2009)

'what's she like, she's not sexy is she, I don't want anyone too sexy'


----------



## stavros (Sep 8, 2009)

The previous series were OK, but I think this could be "THE ONE".  

Peep Show and Curb battle with The Thick Of It for sit-com of the decade.


----------



## mhwfc (Sep 8, 2009)

skyscraper101 said:


> But the bit where he joined a cult at the end was great



The cult's offices were filmed in an empty building up the top of Watford High Street. The offices now have tenants- the local Conservative Party


----------



## Maggot (Sep 9, 2009)

Psychonaut said:


> thats within a few days of new _curb_ i think





Psychonaut said:


> yep - sept 20th


Are you sure?  What channel?  

The only episodes I could find were repeats on More4.


----------



## Psychonaut (Sep 9, 2009)

sept 20th hasnt hapenned yet, so we shouldnt expect to see any episodes until then. 

i got that date from the curb.. wikipedia page.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Sep 9, 2009)

DRINK? said:


> sweet..what with this and waking the dead new series I'm a happy boy



New Waking the Dead? FUCKING YES


----------



## DRINK? (Sep 9, 2009)

BanjoStep said:


> New Waking the Dead? FUCKING YES



started last Sunday / Monday so get on iplayer sharpish....


----------



## purves grundy (Sep 10, 2009)

Divisive Cotton said:


> On one hand YES!!!! On the other has this show got anywhere to go now?


As much as I love the show, that's the key question. Series 1-3 were uniformly great, 4-5 weak overall imo, with the characters becoming parodies of themselves. Not in the UK so won't get to see it anyhow and nor can I download etc.


----------



## fakeplasticgirl (Sep 10, 2009)

Hurrah! I'm so excited by this. Series 1 and 2 rule the roost of course, but it's still the best comedy on tv atm 

any trailers yet??


----------



## FabricLiveBaby! (Sep 10, 2009)

YAY!

I hope it's good.


----------



## fogbat (Sep 10, 2009)

From one of the trailers on E4...



Spoiler: because I'm considerate like that



It looks like Sophie may be pregnant, but not sure whether Mark or Jez is the father


----------



## FabricLiveBaby! (Sep 10, 2009)

LOL @ the spoiler.

Greatness.


----------



## Ranbay (Sep 10, 2009)




----------



## stereotypical (Sep 10, 2009)

B0B2oo9 said:


> most TV show are out on DVD just weeks after they finish on TV, the BBC do it also in a matter of days sometimes.
> 
> it's so people dont download it from the net.



This is true, I work for the BBC in this context and sometimes DVD's are released before the series has even finished!


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Sep 10, 2009)

fakeplasticgirl said:


> Hurrah! I'm so excited by this. Series 1 and 2 rule the roost of course, but it's still the best comedy on tv atm
> 
> any trailers yet??



Inbetweeners is better.


----------



## Ranbay (Sep 10, 2009)

WTF?


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Sep 10, 2009)

B0B2oo9 said:


> WTF?



It is, though.  It's funnier.


----------



## Ranbay (Sep 10, 2009)

I'm sorry for your loss


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Sep 11, 2009)

Saw the ad earlier, cracked me up!

"Hi I'm Jeremy, how's it hangalng?"


----------



## purves grundy (Sep 11, 2009)

When I was stuck in Nepal (oh the pain) for three months earlier this year, waiting for my Burma visa to be approved, I became good chums with a lass who was doing an internship there with some small NGO. Every night we'd meet up for beer, grub, Nepal's finest and scrabble. The first night we met up and played scrabble I put down a big ol' 7 letter bastard on a triple and topped it off with Jez's "Welcome to big school!" Cue laughter, smiles and Peep Show references at every opportunity. Made my stay, she did


----------



## Maggot (Sep 11, 2009)

fogbat said:


> From one of the trailers on E4...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I thought that already happened at the end of thje last series.


----------



## fakeplasticgirl (Sep 11, 2009)




----------



## El Sueno (Sep 11, 2009)

They were filming the latest series in South Croydon the other night. My mate got his photo taken with that Webb one. He's fucking _TINY_. Like, Jimmy Somerville, only I'd venture even tinier.


----------



## tar1984 (Sep 11, 2009)

Maggot said:


> I thought that already happened at the end of thje last series.



Yeah, it did.


----------



## c8600 (Sep 11, 2009)

This realy is good news


----------



## Juice Terry (Sep 12, 2009)

I just noticed that Big Suze is getting married...

...to Freddy Windsor


----------



## Sadken (Sep 12, 2009)

So excited!


----------



## Gingerman (Sep 12, 2009)

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/uk/8251968.stm
Damn you, you Spawney git,she should be mine I tell ya!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Maggot (Sep 14, 2009)

Psychonaut said:


> sept 20th hasnt hapenned yet, so we shouldnt expect to see any episodes until then.
> 
> i got that date from the curb.. wikipedia page.


I think that's when Curb starts in the States.


----------



## Sadken (Sep 14, 2009)

I could honestly have a _shit_, I am so excited about this returning!


----------



## Fledgling (Sep 15, 2009)

Jeremy gunny lives with us now. 

Classic thanks for letting me know will be watching (again and again)


----------



## catinthehat (Sep 15, 2009)

I can confirm (courtesy of Saturdays Guardian) that 1.  Dobby is in this series.  2.  Lo, unto them a child is born.


----------



## jms (Sep 16, 2009)

Ergonomic management keyboard.

It hasnt even started and its already hugely quotable.


----------



## fakeplasticgirl (Sep 17, 2009)

he took the insult as a compliment! shit, he could become invulnerable.

I sleep naked with my head out the window so that when I wake up it's just me and the universe

just get a van. with a van it's like you've got an MBA. but you've also got a fucking van. you're not just a man but a man with a van.

Why don't you get another job? You could explore that opening at the giant beanstalk. Catching the golden eggs as they fall from the arse of the giant's chicken

   hahaha - and that's just in a 3.5 minute clip!


----------



## Superdupastupor (Sep 17, 2009)

men with ven!!

love it.


----------



## blairsh (Sep 18, 2009)

Now Derrren "chair welder" Brown has fucked off it immenent Peep Show! I'm very excited!


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Sep 18, 2009)

Dobby's gonna be back!?


----------



## fogbat (Sep 18, 2009)

Yay! More Dobby. More lovely, lovely Dobby.

Incidentally, does anyone identify more with Jez, or are we all total, complete Marks?


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Sep 18, 2009)

There she is!


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Sep 18, 2009)

Holy Fuck!


----------



## fogbat (Sep 18, 2009)

Do you think there's any way I could trick her into marrying me?


----------



## AnnO'Neemus (Sep 18, 2009)

grief thief!


----------



## DotCommunist (Sep 18, 2009)

Good lulz. 'bye by Nazi Gold'


----------



## johnnymarrsbars (Sep 18, 2009)

i enjoyed it


"nobody with an apple mac died on 9/11" haha


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Sep 18, 2009)

It was ok, funny in places  but suffered from too many funny bits been shown in the adverts...


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Sep 18, 2009)

I completely forgot it was on, was too busy slobbering over Sophie Marceau in the World is Not Enough.  Will dl later.


----------



## bhamgeezer (Sep 18, 2009)

Kid_Eternity said:


> It was ok, funny in places  but suffered from too many funny bits been shown in the adverts...



Thankfully I can't remember seeing one. Thought it was decent


----------



## London_Calling (Sep 18, 2009)

"I seem to have dropped 6 social classes since this morning"


----------



## AnnO'Neemus (Sep 18, 2009)

The moustache scene is cringeworthily funny. 

And Peep Show is followed by The IT Crowd.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Sep 18, 2009)

It's always a big mistake to overwatch trailers for things you're excited about, I find


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Sep 18, 2009)

upsidedownwalrus said:


> It's always a big mistake to overwatch trailers for things you're excited about, I find



Wise words.


----------



## AnnO'Neemus (Sep 18, 2009)

upsidedownwalrus said:


> I completely forgot it was on, was too busy slobbering over Sophie Marceau in the World is Not Enough. Will dl later.


And if you haven't seen The IT Crowd episode called The Work Outing that just aired (don't know if it's a repeat or current series) then d/l that too. Peep Show was funny but The IT Crowd just made me cry with laughter.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Sep 18, 2009)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Wise words.



The Phantom Menace springs to mind


----------



## AnnO'Neemus (Sep 18, 2009)

Actually, they are on 4 + 1 now.


----------



## metalguru (Sep 18, 2009)

AnnO'Neemus said:


> And if you haven't seen The IT Crowd episode called The Work Outing that just aired (don't know if it's a repeat or current series) then d/l that too. Peep Show was funny but The IT Crowd just made me cry with laughter.



Yes, that IT Crowd episode was brilliant.


----------



## Voley (Sep 18, 2009)

Got a few good laughs out of me. I've always liked Peep Show.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Sep 18, 2009)

It has to be said that the bird in the IT crowd is far hotter than either Dobby or Sophie.


----------



## cliche guevara (Sep 19, 2009)

upsidedownwalrus said:


> It has to be said that the bird in the IT crowd is far hotter than either Dobby or Sophie.



Fail. Dobby wins every time because she is truly geeky, and more aesthetically pleasing.

Peep Show was fantastic tonight, can't wait for next week with less set up, and more lulz.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Sep 19, 2009)

metalguru said:


> Yes, that IT Crowd episode was brilliant.



I was in China when it was first on and so didn't watch it, but I agree having caught up since, having assumed it was going to be shite from what I hear about it, it's actually good.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Sep 19, 2009)

Will's mum beats the lot of them


----------



## Gingerman (Sep 19, 2009)

'Hitler me Jez'


----------



## Jeff Robinson (Sep 19, 2009)

Wow, that was great. Too many great lines to mention, but it's clear now that Mark is absolutely the central focus of the show, completely eclipsing Jeremy. Rightly so imo, he's far more interesting as a charater and much funnier. David Mitchell is well on his way to becoming a national treasure (I just wish he hadn't pimped his soul in that fucking Mac advert!).

p.s. - the way Johnson said "Frankfert" was fucking hilarious. I replayed it on 4od at 3:00am this morning about 40 times, laughing like a twat.


----------



## magneze (Sep 19, 2009)

AnnO'Neemus said:


> And if you haven't seen The IT Crowd episode called The Work Outing that just aired (don't know if it's a repeat or current series) then d/l that too. Peep Show was funny but The IT Crowd just made me cry with laughter.


Heh, that episode is solid gold. I've seen it 3 times now and pissed myself laughing every time.

Peep Show was good too ... not as sharp as it was but still funny.


----------



## tar1984 (Sep 19, 2009)

This was great.

And I actually watched the IT crowd for the first time last night, having avoided it thinking it looked shit.  It was so fucking funny.


----------



## fakeplasticgirl (Sep 19, 2009)

"tell me, did goethe have a beard?"

 class!


----------



## al (Sep 19, 2009)

"men with ven"


----------



## sojourner (Sep 20, 2009)

Fucking brilliant, although I had to watch it again on catchup yesterday due to being too pissed on Friday night to remember any of it

Can't believe they kicked off with a company closedown - hit a nerve with me alright


----------



## stereotypical (Sep 20, 2009)

Was rather good wasnt it, big improvement on episodes in series 4 and 5.  Lets hope it maintains.

"The last bema out of Saigon"


----------



## DownwardDog (Sep 20, 2009)

Dobbie has piled the timber on since series 5. I'd still stick it up her and snap it off though.

Best Bit: Johnson's pronunciation of German words.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Sep 25, 2009)

Oh god. Too painful!!!


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Sep 25, 2009)

"I'm opening the airlock, we're all going to die."


----------



## DotCommunist (Sep 25, 2009)

'I truthed it'




poor mark


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Sep 25, 2009)

Excellent episode, much better than last weeks. Although excruciatingly painful to watch!


----------



## Callum91 (Sep 25, 2009)

Best.Episode.Evah!


----------



## 8ball (Sep 25, 2009)

I don't really find it painful so much now.
Except occasionally when Mark manages to narrowly snatch defeat from the jaws of victory.

Still funny as fuck, though.


----------



## Callum91 (Sep 25, 2009)

It is exceptionally cringe worthy , must be said.


----------



## poului (Sep 25, 2009)

*7g56rufgh*

Good, although I'm starting to feel a little sorry for Mark. Him and Dobby really should get it on.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Sep 25, 2009)

poului said:


> Good, although I'm starting to feel a little sorry for Mark. Him and Dobby really should get it on.



He came so close!


----------



## stereotypical (Sep 25, 2009)

Great episode.  Good to see it appears to have returned to form after a weak couple of series (most of tonights was set in the flat, old skool style).

'Hi im Jez, hows it hangling'  Lulz


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Sep 25, 2009)

Trying not to peek at thread.
Only caught 1st episode last night.
I think i have missed the 2nd.

Thought it got off to a great start.....


----------



## Artaxerxes (Sep 26, 2009)

"I wish he didnt see the bum as some sort of usb slot"

"I'm cancelling it out of shame, like my subscription to White Dwarf"

Excellent stuff this week


----------



## Gingerman (Sep 26, 2009)

Hmmm Elaina me like  'fuck you Bush'


----------



## purves grundy (Sep 26, 2009)

OK... comments make me feel happy. Can't wait to see it.


----------



## Juice Terry (Sep 26, 2009)

I want to play Laserquest with Dobby


----------



## belboid (Sep 26, 2009)

Artaxerxes said:


> "I'm cancelling it out of shame, like my subscription to White Dwarf"



I had to google what White Dwarf was.

I'm so happy I didn't now beforehand


----------



## stavros (Sep 26, 2009)

"It'd be like wrapping an earthworm in cling-film."

Possibly the best PS quote ever.


----------



## Gingerman (Sep 26, 2009)

""You total fucking shitting bastard!"  must use that sometime


----------



## strung out (Sep 26, 2009)

i absolutely fucking loved it when he called his new boiler Orac


----------



## D'wards (Sep 26, 2009)

strung_out said:


> i absolutely fucking loved it when he called his new boiler Orac



What is Orac? It rang a bell, but i couldn't place it


----------



## strung out (Sep 26, 2009)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Orac_(Blake's_7)

supercomputer from blake's 7!


----------



## SpookyFrank (Sep 26, 2009)

White Dwarf reference ftw. Best episode ever


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Sep 27, 2009)

belboid said:


> I had to google what White Dwarf was.
> 
> I'm so happy I didn't now beforehand



I er once had the first thirty or so issues of it, great reference!


----------



## such and such (Sep 27, 2009)

I think I love Dobby.


----------



## 8ball (Sep 27, 2009)

'Hey Mr. Taliban, Taly my banana . . '


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 27, 2009)

it's very weak so far.
think it ran out of steam a couple of series ago really.


----------



## Callum91 (Sep 27, 2009)

Orang Utan said:


> it's very weak so far.
> think it ran out of steam a couple of series ago really.



What's weak about it?


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 27, 2009)

it's not as funny. the situations the characters get into are just too familiar now. they're just annoying now.


----------



## mozzy (Sep 27, 2009)

This series is great - it seems as if the writers are dosed up on loads of coke as it seems to be much faster paced than the previous episodes. I recorded it and kept having to rewind it as i was missing loads cause it was too fast - or maybe i'm just getting old and slow!


----------



## pboi (Sep 27, 2009)

not weak at all, still funny as

Taly my banan had me in tears


----------



## skyscraper101 (Sep 27, 2009)

It were a good one the other night.

Although the scene with Dobby and Mark at Laserquest was just a tad OTT. We know shes a bit of a geek but not sad enough to be going to Laserquest on her own surely?


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 27, 2009)

it's just like the likely lads now, but even more ludicrous and unbelievable


----------



## belboid (Sep 27, 2009)

you say that as if it's a bad thing.


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 27, 2009)

it is! it's just not funny anymore and the likely lads were never funny


----------



## fakeplasticgirl (Sep 28, 2009)

i like dobby's character but would she *really* be attracted to mark?!


----------



## butchersapron (Sep 28, 2009)

Orang Utan said:


> it is! it's just not funny anymore and the likely lads were never funny



Weirdo


----------



## dlx1 (Sep 28, 2009)

fakeplasticgirl said:


> i like dobby's character but would she *really* be attracted to mark?!



What woman wouldn't find a Man attracted with the ergonomic management keyboard.


----------



## D'wards (Sep 28, 2009)

I think the difference about this series is that there seems to be a stronger narrative running through, rather than chucked in plot points every now and again.

I can't wait to see what happens about the baby and Mark


----------



## mrsfran (Sep 28, 2009)

I'd go out with Mark. He'd always be keen to please.


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Sep 28, 2009)

D'wards said:


> I think the difference about this series is that there seems to be a stronger narrative running through, rather than chucked in plot points every now and again.
> 
> *I can't wait to see what happens about the baby and Mark*



Twins ?
(One each.)

Just caught episode two.
Love it.


----------



## such and such (Sep 29, 2009)

missfran said:


> I'd go out with Mark. He'd always be keen to please.



But also worryingly prone to fits of rage. I'm surprised he hasn't given himself a heart attack yet.
Am I the only one who thinks David Mitchell is looking a lot thinner?


----------



## Xanadu (Oct 1, 2009)

Orang Utan said:


> it's not as funny. the situations the characters get into are just too familiar now. they're just annoying now.



I'm finding the lines a bit over-rehearsed.  As if they're overacting in a bad am-dram production.  But it doesn't stop it from being really really funny.


----------



## fogbat (Oct 1, 2009)

such and such said:


> But also worryingly prone to fits of rage. I'm surprised he hasn't given himself a heart attack yet.
> Am I the only one who thinks David Mitchell is looking a lot thinner?



He did lose a fuckload of weight, but seems to have gained some again prior to this series being filmed.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Oct 1, 2009)

Xanadu said:


> I'm finding the lines a bit over-rehearsed.  As if they're overacting in a bad am-dram production.



When you've got lines like "shove that up your bollocks" it's hard to go wrong


----------



## fogbat (Oct 1, 2009)

I'm not sure the dog-burning episode will ever be beaten


----------



## rikwakefield (Oct 1, 2009)

fogbat said:


> I'm not sure the dog-burning episode will ever be beaten



Oh god no. That's the best one by far. I was creased up, on my own! Hilarious.

YOU'VE BURNT MUMMY!!


----------



## chazegee (Oct 1, 2009)

6/2 was pretty weak.
5 is the optimum number of seasons for all TV.
It is impossible not to go into self parody by season 6.


----------



## belboid (Oct 1, 2009)

Bollocks.


Buffy & The Sopranos to name but two. The Avengers if you want to restrict it to British telly


----------



## chazegee (Oct 1, 2009)

belboid said:


> Bollocks.
> 
> 
> Buffy & The Sopranos to name but two. The Avengers if you want to restrict it to British telly



Muffy. 

And T is the exception.


----------



## belboid (Oct 1, 2009)

T?   aah, you mean the wonderful, and grossly under-rated Tara King, who only apepared in the sixth series of The Avengers.


Oh, almost forgot to add - The Phil Silvers Show


----------



## chazegee (Oct 1, 2009)

belboid said:


> T?   aah, you mean the wonderful, and grossly under-rated Tara King, who only apepared in the sixth series of The Avengers.
> 
> 
> Oh, almost forgot to add - The Phil Silvers Show



Honor Blackman in the Upper hand was in this weeks GK crossword. Season six was laughable.


----------



## D'wards (Oct 1, 2009)

rikwakefield said:


> Oh god no. That's the best one by far. I was creased up, on my own! Hilarious.
> 
> YOU'VE BURNT MUMMY!!



My favourite one was when Jez had the mushrooms party and locked Mark in his room - when Johnson let Mark out and he was sitting on the toilet, all the sights and sounds of a bad poo, with everyone staring at him - my personal nightmare


----------



## el gerardo (Oct 1, 2009)

Few good uns off top of my head are Mark fancying Johnson especially the bad thing with hans and gez at the end, Mushroom party and Mark pretending to take ecstasy.


----------



## Maggot (Oct 3, 2009)

I missed last weeks one, but this weeks was as good as ever.  'Taking the wank bullet'  

Am surprised that we already know who the dad is.  I thought that would run and run.


----------



## stavros (Oct 3, 2009)

"Ahh Dobby, the anxious self-hating man's crumpet."


----------



## Jeff Robinson (Oct 3, 2009)

Maggot said:


> Am surprised that we already know who the dad is.



Or do we 



Spoiler: Prediction



If I were a betting man I’d put my money on Jeff being the real father. Think about it – why introduce the possibilty in the first place?


----------



## Artaxerxes (Oct 3, 2009)

Jeff Robinson said:


> Or do we
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Good point


Spoiler: prediction



We've only heard otherwise from Sophie... no other proof offered, if it was a choice between Jeff and Mark for your kids father, it'd have to be Mark


----------



## belboid (Oct 3, 2009)

stavros said:


> "Ahh Dobby, the anxious self-hating man's crumpet."



a good line, but i recall mark usikng almost exactly the same line about 'the one' from S3 (?) - the one from the shoe shop that he followed to university


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 3, 2009)

why would you need spoiler tags for predictions?


----------



## cliche guevara (Oct 3, 2009)

Orang Utan said:


> why would you need spoiler tags for predictions?



It's like Derren Brown's lottery prediction all over again.


----------



## Gingerman (Oct 3, 2009)

"So few women these days are ripper literate!" , gettin into its stride


----------



## stavros (Oct 4, 2009)

belboid said:


> a good line, but i recall mark usikng almost exactly the same line about 'the one' from S3 (?) - the one from the shoe shop that he followed to university



Ah but you don't understand; Dobby is "the one".


----------



## Gavin Bl (Oct 4, 2009)

This weeks felt much more like the older Peep Show, i.e. fantastic as opposed to 'good'.

When he starts doing the Sherlock Holmes/Ripper schtick

"Part of me has just died, but the rest of me doesn't give a shit".

which I thought was a nice distillation of being 30-something.


----------



## Hollis (Oct 9, 2009)

Well I've seen about 5 episodes in me life.. but that was good!


----------



## Artaxerxes (Oct 10, 2009)

Excellent episode, Johnson is as ever superb and I was really happy to see Big Suze again, for a dreadful minute I thought she'd end up sleeping with Mark


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Oct 10, 2009)

Artaxerxes said:


> Excellent episode, *Johnson is as ever superb* and I was really happy to see Big Suze again, for a dreadful minute I thought she'd end up sleeping with Mark



Yep,an episode stealing perfomance.


----------



## fakeplasticgirl (Oct 10, 2009)

The Big Three: Unavailable, Not Interested and Physically Repulsed.


----------



## bhamgeezer (Oct 10, 2009)

> What I think we need is two executive teams, I'll do the consulting, the number crunching, the meta-analysis and the business plan whilst you cover the fucking off and getting us an ice pitcher of bud ok, see ya around


----------



## Gingerman (Oct 10, 2009)

"Finally Im being groomed,up the pink carpetted stairway to buisness abuse"


----------



## IC3D (Oct 10, 2009)

"one to file in the laterbase"


----------



## fakeplasticgirl (Oct 11, 2009)

"so, you'll buy toilet paper so i can physically wipe my sphincter, but you won't buy lube for the giving and receiving of pleasure?"


----------



## futha (Oct 16, 2009)

haha that was a good episode. I love it when mark freaks out. 'I'M HAVING A GOOD TIME AT MY PARTY'


----------



## krtek a houby (Oct 16, 2009)

"You probably can get a snake dry cleaned"


----------



## futha (Oct 16, 2009)

I am liking this series so far. The only bad thing about it is that it's not as good as previous series but that is only because older series were so good!


----------



## fogbat (Oct 16, 2009)

I thought that was a fairly weak episode 

Some good lines, but Mark was more of a caricature than usual.


----------



## DotCommunist (Oct 16, 2009)

Jeremy's girl has that heart shaped face that melts my stony soul though.

And the shite storyline had me all a lol


----------



## Callum91 (Oct 16, 2009)

Hmmm , bit of a damp squib of an episode


----------



## fakeplasticgirl (Oct 16, 2009)

i really wanna shag dobby and i'm straight


----------



## magneze (Oct 16, 2009)

Best episode for a while for me.


----------



## futha (Oct 16, 2009)

Seems like its split peoples opinions! I do know what fogbat means though, I am worried the characters are becoming a caricature of themselves. I try not to think about that though and just enjoy it.


----------



## fakeplasticgirl (Oct 16, 2009)

it wasn't the best... but i really liked "it reeks with the stench of optimism" 
"who comes to a party and does a massive poo?" and "love is all you need? no _actually_ beatles. you _actually_ need someone to it with beatles." HAHA.

and dobby is too cute!

ETA: duly noted DotCommunist  i know the difference. i'm tired and a bit tipsy, yeah?!


----------



## DotCommunist (Oct 16, 2009)

fakeplasticgirl said:


> it wasn't the best... but i really liked "it wreaks with the stench of optimism"
> "who comes to a party and does a massive poo?" and "love is all you need? no _actually_ beatles. you _actually_ need someone to it with beatles." HAHA.
> 
> and dobby is too cute!



Reeks. To wreak is an act of violence, it implies wreking and destruction. To reek is to stink. 

Sorry to be a pedant but I so mislike a homophone


----------



## SpookyFrank (Oct 16, 2009)

Callum91 said:


> Hmmm , bit of a damp squib of an episode



A house party is a bit of an easy target for them I reckon. 

Still, I did find the line 'I just want to fuck your brain into my brain' oddly touching.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Oct 16, 2009)

DotCommunist said:


> Reeks. To wreak is an act of violence, it implies wreking and destruction. To reek is to stink.
> 
> Sorry to be a pedant but I so mislike a homophone










DotCommunist, yesterday.


----------



## DotCommunist (Oct 17, 2009)

SpookyFrank said:


> DotCommunist, yesterday.



cept if I'd had Dobby in my bed, the gyal would have been aquatinted with little DC. Thoroughly aquatinted.


----------



## Fingers (Oct 17, 2009)

That was a good one.  I was stood in a bus queue in Clapham Jnt today when none other that Elena joined the queue.  I think she probably thinks I am a bit of a pervy letch now.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Oct 17, 2009)

Elena has the kind of face/voice combo that reaches into my soul and flips every switch to "Bwuhahaha oh my god..." 

Dobby never did much for me and she'd earn more respect as a character if she was fairly straightfoward and told Mark what a twat he's been


----------



## Fingers (Oct 17, 2009)

Artaxerxes said:


> Elena has the kind of face/voice combo that reaches into my soul and flips every switch to "Bwuhahaha oh my god..."



This ^^^


----------



## skyscraper101 (Oct 17, 2009)

I also agree with fogbat.

Mark is defo becoming a caricature of himself with the cricket sweater and the party shirt. The puke points stretched it a bit too, as did the Sophie and her Dad bit. Otherwise it was still top form. They should keep the characters as they were. Both flawed but both so likeable too.

Can I hear a shout for Big Sooz? She's very hot. I'd take her over Dobby any road.


----------



## Gingerman (Oct 17, 2009)

Who wouldn't like to be the meat in a sarnie consisting of Gayle and Elaina eh?


----------



## ChrisFilter (Oct 17, 2009)

Am I the only one who find Dobby creepy and thoroughly unattractive?


----------



## Divisive Cotton (Oct 17, 2009)

Not the best episode of the series last night but it's still been one of the best things on TV at the moment


----------



## cliche guevara (Oct 17, 2009)

ChrisFilter said:


> Am I the only one who find Dobby creepy and thoroughly unattractive?



Yes. You're wrong, she's awesome. Those little hair grips she had in did funny things to me.

That episode was pretty shite, but full of great one liners. I think it was just a bit far fetched.


----------



## Gingerman (Oct 17, 2009)

Well I laughed like a drain,Jez's facial expression when he said 'what the fuck!'to Elaina after finding out about her proposal


----------



## D'wards (Oct 17, 2009)

Well, if we are already down that road, i'd say Elena first, Big Sooz then Dobby.

The bit where Superhans was spinning the snake in the slad thing had me bellowing out loud.

And the line "Maybe we can go and live wherever the hell she is from" made me laugh too.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Oct 17, 2009)

cliche guevara said:


> Yes. You're wrong, she's awesome. Those little hair grips she had in did funny things to me.
> 
> That episode was pretty shite, but full of great one liners. I think it was just a bit far fetched.



I can't stand her.


----------



## Maggot (Oct 17, 2009)

ChrisFilter said:


> Am I the only one who find Dobby creepy and thoroughly unattractive?


 Her attractiveness is debatable, but she is definitely not creepy.  

Last night's Ep was rather Meh.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Oct 17, 2009)

ChrisFilter said:


> Am I the only one who find Dobby creepy and thoroughly unattractive?



There's something wrong with you mate.


----------



## c8600 (Oct 17, 2009)

She is weirdly attractive. One of them ones where you cant say why you would


----------



## ChrisFilter (Oct 17, 2009)

She's creepy as hell. She has a mouth off of Sesame St and the eyes of a creepy schoolboy.


----------



## DotCommunist (Oct 17, 2009)

^^^up the arse thread


----------



## dlx1 (Oct 17, 2009)

Peep Show is this still funny! fau laughs last night but definitely lost it


----------



## stavros (Oct 17, 2009)

"Ah Gail; the human cock clamp."


----------



## mincepie (Oct 17, 2009)

Superhans has really grown on me: It's a shame he's kept a low profile in this series.


----------



## DotCommunist (Oct 17, 2009)

Superhans is responsible for the excellent line 'This crack is really moreish'


----------



## Gingerman (Oct 17, 2009)

johnc86 said:


> She is weirdly attractive. One of them ones where you cant say why you would


The word quirky comes to mind but in an attractive kinda way


----------



## DotCommunist (Oct 17, 2009)

Dobby is attractive to us geek sorts cos she is a fucking geek. This happens in real life as well. A cute girl happens to be geeky and this appeals to geek males because it's seemingly unbelievable that a good looking girl might share your passion for painting tiny models or watching obscure sci fi films.


----------



## keithy (Oct 17, 2009)

ChrisFilter said:


> Am I the only one who find Dobby creepy and thoroughly unattractive?



nope, ma bloke thinks she's fuckin creepy. 

He said so when we last watched it but I just confirmed with him, asjed if he can see at all why she is attractive and he says no lol


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Oct 18, 2009)

Great fucking episode! This series is pretty fucking good so far.


----------



## c8600 (Oct 18, 2009)

There is only one episode left isnt there?


----------



## Maggot (Oct 18, 2009)

Yep


----------



## stereotypical (Oct 18, 2009)

ChrisFilter said:


> Am I the only one who find Dobby creepy and thoroughly unattractive?



Nah mate, I think she a dog.

Elena though


----------



## Sadken (Oct 18, 2009)

Sweet, sweet Elena...


----------



## DRINK? (Oct 18, 2009)

stereotypical said:


> Nah mate, I think she a dog.
> 
> Elena though




prefer her girlfriend and noone comes close to the American in the early series....yummy


----------



## belboid (Oct 18, 2009)

not the greatest episode last night, buyt still funnier than anything else on TV at the moment.


And Dobby is definitely sexy, you naysayers are simply wrong.


----------



## futha (Oct 18, 2009)

belboid said:


> not the greatest episode last night, buyt still funnier than anything else on TV at the moment.
> 
> 
> And Dobby is definitely sexy, you naysayers are simply wrong.



I agree, she is awesome


----------



## Gingerman (Oct 18, 2009)

DRINK? said:


> prefer her girlfriend and noone comes close to the American in the early series....yummy


Her girlfriend looks a bit like Alanis Morissette dos'nt she?


----------



## stavros (Oct 18, 2009)

Gingerman said:


> Her girlfriend looks a bit like Alanis Morissette dos'nt she?



I'm sure that's ironic, in some false Canadian sense.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Oct 18, 2009)

Gingerman said:


> Her girlfriend looks a bit like Alanis Morissette dos'nt she?



That's it! It was bugging the hell out of me the other night trying to work who she reminded me of!


----------



## remedial_gash (Oct 19, 2009)

DotCommunist said:


> Superhans is responsible for the excellent line 'This crack is really moreish'




Bollocks mate; harry hill was doing that gag in 1996... and doubtless others were doing different versions since forever.

Gash
x


----------



## Riklet (Oct 19, 2009)

God, this thread has reminded me i knocked one out over Dobby once.     For shame!

I think she's cute!

Sixth series still has it, maybe not quite as cringe or side-splitting but still very on form.  The snake in the salad drier/vom bin was fucking hilarious....


----------



## teuchter (Oct 19, 2009)

Something I always wonder about Peep Show: is it really complicated to film? Because when they do that thing where it's like the camera is one of the characters and there are several people in the room and it's switching from one person to another... how do they manage to do that without any cameras appearing in the field of view? Also, one minute you will see someone talking to, say, Mark, from a third person point of view and then it will flip to a Mark's eye view where the other person is talking to the camera even though they started off that sentence with us seeing them talking to Mark ... must get a bit tricky.


----------



## teuchter (Oct 19, 2009)

And another thing. I've been in that building where they live. In the bottom bit which is all derelict offices, smashed up and with remnants of 70s decor. Next door there is a dubious looking club which used to be a ballroom or something. It's in Croydon and it's called Zodiac House. It has all the signs of the Zodiac on copper panels above the entrance.


----------



## The_Reverend_M (Oct 19, 2009)

The flat in Peep Show is now a recreation in a studio - the flat/block they used in the earlier series' was knocked down.


----------



## D'wards (Oct 19, 2009)

The_Reverend_M said:


> The flat in Peep Show is now a recreation in a studio - the flat/block they used in the earlier series' was knocked down.



No it wasn't, i can see it out me office window.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Oct 19, 2009)

There was some reason or other that they couldn't do it in the actual flat any more. Its on the DVD extras IIRC.


----------



## cliche guevara (Oct 19, 2009)

teuchter said:


> Something I always wonder about Peep Show: is it really complicated to film? Because when they do that thing where it's like the camera is one of the characters and there are several people in the room and it's switching from one person to another... how do they manage to do that without any cameras appearing in the field of view? Also, one minute you will see someone talking to, say, Mark, from a third person point of view and then it will flip to a Mark's eye view where the other person is talking to the camera even though they started off that sentence with us seeing them talking to Mark ... must get a bit tricky.


You know there are no rules saying it has to be filmed in chronological order, right?


----------



## Santino (Oct 19, 2009)

teuchter said:


> Something I always wonder about Peep Show: is it really complicated to film? Because when they do that thing where it's like the camera is one of the characters and there are several people in the room and it's switching from one person to another... how do they manage to do that without any cameras appearing in the field of view? Also, one minute you will see someone talking to, say, Mark, from a third person point of view and then it will flip to a Mark's eye view where the other person is talking to the camera even though they started off that sentence with us seeing them talking to Mark ... must get a bit tricky.


Most things are filmed like that though. If there are multiple camera angles then they will have filmed everything mupltiple times.


----------



## keithy (Oct 19, 2009)

cliche guevara said:


> You know there are no rules saying it has to be filmed in chronological order, right?





I didn't wanna say owt lol, I like the innocence of thinking that every shot you see is filmed in the order it is in the final thing


----------



## cliche guevara (Oct 19, 2009)

keithy said:


> I didn't wanna say owt lol, I like the innocence of thinking that every shot you see is filmed in the order it is in the final thing



Each episode also takes twenty two minutes to film.


----------



## cliche guevara (Oct 19, 2009)

Or maybe it'd be funnier if it took the amount of time that had passed in the episode, for instance there's some drunken shagging in one scene, then the crew have to wait seven hours to film the awkward breakfast scene.


----------



## D'wards (Oct 19, 2009)

skyscraper101 said:


> There was some reason or other that they couldn't do it in the actual flat any more. Its on the DVD extras IIRC.



New owner of flat told em to eff off.

They must film some in the block though, cos when Jez was on the balcony it was clearly West Croydon, God's own country


----------



## teuchter (Oct 19, 2009)

cliche guevara said:


> You know there are no rules saying it has to be filmed in chronological order, right?



Yes of course but it's the flipping between multiple camera angles within each scene that must get pretty time consuming.


----------



## cliche guevara (Oct 19, 2009)

Or, they film all of one persons dialogue, then all of the other persons dialogue. Only need to 'flip' once.


----------



## mincepie (Oct 19, 2009)

Quite skilled. It's good to see how involved 'mark' is with the filming process.


----------



## 8ball (Oct 19, 2009)

It looks so _weird_ seeing it like that.

You can tell they've been honinh that filming technique for ages.


----------



## teuchter (Oct 19, 2009)

Looks like a lot of potential for people to trip over things.

"Mark" does have to stay with the camera so that his hand can appear in frame now and again.


----------



## manifold (Oct 23, 2009)

Great ending.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Oct 24, 2009)

Fucking funny!! Love the way it all just went mental at the end too.


----------



## magneze (Oct 24, 2009)

Another great episode. Fantastic stuff. At the end of series 5 I was a bit "meh" at the thought of number 6, but it's really nicely set up and I'm looking forward to 7 now.


----------



## D'wards (Oct 24, 2009)

As someone said here, i'm still sure its Geoff's baby


----------



## stavros (Oct 24, 2009)

magneze said:


> Another great episode. Fantastic stuff. At the end of series 5 I was a bit "meh" at the thought of number 6, but it's really nicely set up and I'm looking forward to 7 now.



If that was where Mark left Sophie at the alter, then I was thinking the same. It seemed like an ideal place to end it, with Mark and Jez driving off together, but I'm glad they've continued it and kept the quality high.


----------



## magneze (Oct 24, 2009)

stavros said:


> If that was where Mark left Sophie at the alter, then I was thinking the same. It seemed like an ideal place to end it, with Mark and Jez driving off together, but I'm glad they've continued it and kept the quality high.


I think that was the end of 4. I agree that would have been a great place to stop it though.


----------



## Gingerman (Oct 24, 2009)

D'wards said:


> As someone said here, i'm still sure its Geoff's baby


Geoff's a right bastard  at Mark losing it in the car at the end


----------



## skyscraper101 (Oct 24, 2009)

magneze said:


> Another great episode. Fantastic stuff. At the end of series 5 I was a bit "meh" at the thought of number 6, but it's really nicely set up and I'm looking forward to 7 now.



David Mitchell just 'tweeted' on twitter and confirmed that Series 7 is definitely on.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Oct 25, 2009)

D'wards said:


> As someone said here, i'm still sure its Geoff's baby



It'd be a nice get out clause if it was and a nice way to fuck the smug twat over.


----------



## D'wards (Oct 25, 2009)

Kid_Eternity said:


> It'd be a nice get out clause if it was and a nice way to fuck the smug twat over.



That Geoff is such an odious character - especially the way he laughs in Mark's face, i know its just a show, but he makes me boil 

Thing is, it would change the dynamic of the show if Mark had a baby - and whilst its still of high quality they don't need to be doing shapr jumping changes to it, like Only Fools and Horses


----------



## Divisive Cotton (Oct 25, 2009)

D'wards said:


> Thing is, it would change the dynamic of the show if Mark had a baby - and whilst its still of high quality they don't need to be doing shapr jumping changes to it, like Only Fools and Horses



No I think the introduction of a baby into the show is good as it could potentially add loads of new funny story lines


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Oct 25, 2009)

D'wards said:


> That Geoff is such an odious character - especially the way he laughs in Mark's face, i know its just a show, but he makes me boil
> 
> Thing is, it would change the dynamic of the show if Mark had a baby - and whilst its still of high quality they don't need to be doing shapr jumping changes to it, like Only Fools and Horses



Agreed, the show would lose it's two losers appeal...


----------



## belboid (Oct 26, 2009)

cracking finale, so much potential there with a new baby. 

marks driving lessons were horribly all too familiar tho.....

and why did they need an excuse to all be at gails cottage thing, if they were all going there to pick sophie up to take her to the hospital??


----------



## D'wards (Oct 26, 2009)

belboid said:


> and why did they need an excuse to all be at gails cottage thing, if they were all going there to pick sophie up to take her to the hospital??



I thought that, the reason they were there was to pick the in-labour sophie up, not for Jez to get his end away.

Plus where has Gail been at 6am?

Best not to examine these things too closely i suppose, and just laugh about Super Hans' twins


----------



## andy2002 (Oct 26, 2009)

D'wards said:


> Best not to examine these things too closely i suppose, and just laugh about Super Hans' twins



Super Hans's bit about the twins was one of the highlights of this series for me – just a lovely bit of writing and acting that tells you everything you need to know about a character in 30 seconds flat.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Oct 26, 2009)

That was brilliant especially Marks reaction, almost like he was a viewer of the programme witnessing a jumping the shark moment.


----------



## Ranbay (Nov 3, 2015)

Peep Show series 9: first trailer for final run

yeah?


----------



## stavros (Nov 3, 2015)

I spotted a trailer the other day, during _The Returned_ I think. I've forgotten a bit where Jez and Mark are since the last series, but it'll no doubt be very good nonetheless.


----------



## Ranbay (Nov 3, 2015)

watching them all again, upto seaon 3 now


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 3, 2015)

Can't wait for the end!


----------

